# Looking sub out Snow Removal for Winter 2006-07



## Ric3077 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey everyone, I do lawn and landscape in the St. Louis area, St. Charles County to be more specific. I am looking to sub out commercial and residential accounts as I will not be investing in a plow for a few seasons (since it doesn't snow much here) so if you need a few more accounts please let me know PM me or reply to this post. Thanks! :redbounce :bluebounc :redbounce :bluebounc


----------

